# Tabellenzellen verlinken



## Moorena (6. Juli 2004)

HI!
Also ich habe eine Tabellenzelle, die bei Mouseover gehighlightet wird. Nun möchte ich, dass dei ganze Zelle ein Link ist, d.h. bei Klick auf die Tabellenzelle soll man auf eine andere Seite gelangen. Wenn ich jetzt aber eien einfachen Textlink mache, dann ist ja nur der Text und nicht die Zelle der Link.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Juli 2004)

So sollte es gehen:
	
	
	



```
<td style="cursor: pointer;" onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#ff0000'; status='index.htm'; return true;" onclick="window.location='index.htm';"><a href="index.htm">Link</a></td>
```


----------



## Moorena (6. Juli 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

edit: wie kann ich denn den link in einem anderen frame öffnen?Reicht es window durch den targetnamen zu ersetzen?  funktionieren tut es jedenfalls.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Juli 2004)

> Reicht es window durch den targetnamen zu ersetzen? funktionieren tut es jedenfalls.


 Hammer! Können wir den Satz für die Hall of Fame anmelden?  Nein, mal im Ernst: Wenn's funktioniert, dann reicht es. Ist ja klar. Und wenn's in anderen Browser auch funktioniert, dann umso besser.


----------



## Radhad (6. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube Moorena meinte das anders...


```
onclick="window.location='index.htm';
```

index.htm durch einen anderen relativen Pfad zu einer Datei ersetzen.


----------



## Moorena (6. Juli 2004)

hm ich meinte eigentlich schon das window in window.location durch zB Frame1 ersetzen. Ist das falsch? Und das mit der Hall of Fame versteh ich jetzt nicht.

Wie kann ich denn sonst bei Klick auf die Tabellenzelle die Zielseite in einem anderen Frame öffnen?


----------



## Moorena (8. Juli 2004)

Hat keiner ne Idee, wie das anders ginge?


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Juli 2004)

Servus! 

So sollte es gehen:
	
	
	



```
<td width="150" style="cursor: pointer;" onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#ff0000'; parent.status='datei.htm'; return true;" onclick="parent.main.location.href='datei.htm';"><a href="datei.htm" target="main">Link</a></td>
```
Der Name des anderen Frames lautet "main", die parent-Angabe bei status='datei.htm' bewirkt, dass auch im Firefox der Statusleistentext verändert wird.

PS: Das mit der Hall of Fame war nur ein Witz, weil ich deinen Satz so hammerlustig fand.


----------



## Moorena (8. Juli 2004)

danke


----------



## Moorena (7. August 2004)

So habe jetzt noch mal eine Frage bezüglich dieses Themas:

wie kann ich das so verändern, dass sich die gewünschte Seite beim Klick auf die Tabellenzelle in einem neuen Fenster (wenn möglich mit definierter Größe) öffnet?


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. August 2004)

```
<a href="seite.htm" onclick="window.open('seite.htm','_blank','width=500,height=350,'); return false;">Link</a>
```
Weitere Infos gibt's wie immer bei SELFHTML.


----------



## Moorena (3. September 2004)

Nochmal ne Frage: Ich habe jetzt viele Tabellenzellen. Kann ich das auch irgendwie als CSS festlegen, also quasi so wie auf der Startseite von tutorials.de


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. September 2004)

Guckst du hier.

Die Tabellenzellen haben die Klasse menu_cat. Welche Eigenschaften du jetzt genau brauchst, darfst du selbst rausfinden.


----------

